# Modified enclosure



## Burgo89 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hey guys, just after some pointers on my current enclosure.

It use to be home to one carpet Python but have since attained two stimmys, so split it in half. At the moment I'm just running infa red heat lamps 24/7 on a temp switch to 30 degrees. Should I also have some white light for 12 hrs during the day to get some kind of day/night cycle?

any other tips would be appreciated cheers.


----------



## Wokka (Aug 11, 2015)

Looking at the photo, I suspect that there is a gap between the new shelf and the outer door, just about the right size for a stimmie to jam itself in.


----------



## Burgo89 (Aug 11, 2015)

Wokka said:


> Looking at the photo, I suspect that there is a gap between the new shelf and the outer door, just about the right size for a stimmie to jam itself in.



Haha yeah the smaller of the two manged to slip through first day they were in. fixed that with a strip of foam that gives when the doors open and close


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Aug 11, 2015)

Looks good to me. If you are keen, at some more rocky climbing ledges to the back wall.


----------



## Burgo89 (Aug 11, 2015)

BigWillieStyles said:


> Looks good to me. If you are keen, at some more rocky climbing ledges to the back wall.



was thinking some sort of background. Has anyone done a DIY or step by step?


----------



## CaitlinK (Aug 12, 2015)

I think it looks nice!


----------

